
Liquid – A Language Integrated Quantum Operations Simulator - pizza
http://stationq.github.io/Liquid/
======
imtinyrick
It's not open source as the title says, they just store a crippled version of
the binary on Github. Check the "source" directory if you don't believe me.
It's almost comical the way it's set up.

~~~
youdontknowtho
There are lots of samples at
[https://github.com/StationQ/Liquid/tree/master/Samples](https://github.com/StationQ/Liquid/tree/master/Samples)

what makes you think its crippled?

EDIT: Do you use this kind of stuff? It's a little outside of my wheelhouse.

EDIT EDIT: I just set through a youtube lecture about this thing and its
freaking amazing. I wish that I worked with stuff like this. Complaining
because they didn't release some part of this as "to your liking OSS"...you
need to hush. This thing is awesome and science is cool.

EDIT EDIT EDIT: [https://youtu.be/4mMizLpIVKs](https://youtu.be/4mMizLpIVKs)
This was the ACM talk that I watched. Wow.

~~~
devwastaken
>I just set through a youtube lecture about this thing and its freaking
amazing. I wish that I worked with stuff like this. Complaining because they
didn't release some part of this as "to your liking OSS"...you need to hush.
This thing is awesome and science is cool.

'To your liking' has nothing to do with it. If the title said it was open
source, and its not, its not open source. Just because its 'cool' doesn't
forgive misinformation.

~~~
youdontknowtho
The samples are open source. They extend and use F# which is open source. The
page that is linked to doesn't say anything about open source, just that it's
on GitHub. (It also says it runs on Linux and .Net, both of which are...)

The person that I was replying to said that the title claimed it was open
source. I didn't see that. It seemed like they were just complaining because
didn't look like every other GitHub repo.

I don't think that there was 'misinformation'...but thanks to thought police
HN is still free of people trying to subvert open source software by releasing
research tools for free? Yay. We're saved.

EDIT: Was calling it crippled 'misinformation'? There doesn't seem to be
anything impairing its operation from the reading that I did.

~~~
devwastaken
>...but thanks to thought police HN is still free of people trying to subvert
open source software by releasing research tools for free? Yay. We're saved.

You're free to take your baseless claims elsewhere. I said if the title did
include that, then it is false. Perhaps the original title did have that, I
don't know. What you would do in that case is discuss that, and not make up
things about thought police.

~~~
youdontknowtho
Whatever captain freedom. Consider me thoroughly chastised.

EDIT: So I guess calling it crippled wasn't misinformation?

EDIT EDIT: Never mind. I don't actually care what you think.

------
aasseer
Surely the very first thing I do with my first quantum computer is to run .NET
on it.

~~~
misnome
I don't think we're at the state where people are trying to run simulations of
quantum computing, on quantum computers.

------
youdontknowtho
There are some great lectures on youtube about this...it's been in development
for quite a while.

EDIT: There's a video section on the support page. It's dope.

------
hackdroid
There is a template language called "Liquid" by Shopify. One of you has to
change the name to avoid confusion.

------
yarrel
Why was the mention of Microsoft removed from the title?

------
squozzer
One of the prereqs is a pkg called mono. That gave me a bit of nostalgia.

------
ravitation
"LIQ𝑈𝑖⏐〉" is a very strange logo...

Doesn't seem terribly legible to me.

~~~
raziel2701
It is for the physicists. The D is a ket...

~~~
contravariant
Well, I have to admit I didn't realise it was supposed to read 'Liquid' until
I read this comment. Somehow I had missed the title.

